

Ask HN: Would you be interested in virtual meetings with other techies weekly? - aswin8728

I am organizing a weekly (or bi-weekly) virtual meetup for people interested in presenting on a particular topic or elaborating on their area of expertise. Every week, we would have 2-3 presenters from the group talk about tech topics (Heartbleed, Bitcoin, etc.) with a Q&amp;A at the end. For now, I&#x27;m thinking about using AnyMeeting, but if you have ideas for other conferencing software, let me know. If you are interested in this sort of thing, fill out the Google Form below and I will reach out to you once we get enough participants! Thanks!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheet&#x2F;embeddedform?formkey=dHlzQnBWemNHY2UzRGdwci1VOVFqdnc6MA
======
eddyparkinson
I was thinking about this, was wondering if "ToastMasters" style talks would
work
([http://www.toastmastersclubs.org/welcome/](http://www.toastmastersclubs.org/welcome/)).
I wonder if it would be possible to teach each other Tech stuff and use some
of the methods that ToastMasters use. The format used is encouragement and
improvements. First someone presents something and then someone else
encourages the presenter and offers suggestions for improvement. People learn
from each other and encourage each other.

